# DISK I/O Error Status=00008000; NTDETECT Failed



## Msororaji (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all,

My specs are as follows
1.5 GB RAM, Seagate 80 GB hard disk, Pentium IV >3.0 GHz processor, SAMSUNG IDE DVDROM drive

I get error *DISK I/O Error Status=00008000; NTDETECT Failed* when installing Windows 2003 Server Standard or Enterprise edition

Formating of the disk & copying of files during installation goes on well but the error appears after the PC reboots to continue with the 2nd part of instalation. 

I successfully installed Windows 2003 Server in another computer & then transfered the disk to my computer but still it could not boot . 
Error *NTDETECT Failed* resulted 

Kindly assist
Thanks Msororaji

Kindly


----------



## caiman2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I can suggest you 2 things:

1 - Upgrade your BIOS
2 - Choose NTFS format during installation

Kindly Caiman2


----------



## yashbirla80 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think its an issue with the controller. try updating the drivers for controller. Normally it can happen if the installation doesn't find proper drivers for the disk controller.

I would suggest to get a hardware diagnostic done to check for errors related to disk. Here's something which you can try.

1. Start the computer from the Windows 2003 CD-ROM. 
2. At the "Welcome to Setup" menu select R for repair. 
3. Select Manual Repair . 
4. Select only Startup Environment from the repair options. 
5. When prompted, insert the Emergency Repair Disk (ERD). If you do not have an ERD you can proceed without one. 
6. When the repair process is completed, remove the ERD from the floppy disk drive, and then press ENTER to restart the computer.


----------

